# Could we even get anything for Stephen Jackson?



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Would any team in the league wanna give up a decent player for stephen jackson? or are we stuck with him until we just give him the boot?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Would any team in the league wanna give up a decent player for stephen jackson? or are we stuck with him until we just give him the boot?


I highly doubt any team would even take him. He's been fine besides the occasional bad shot, though. I'm liking his passing game this year.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

it doesnt matter though...off the court he's just an idiot and the indiana pacers dont need anymore off the court issues. those have killed us the last couple years


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Severely doubt any team would give ya anything for him, Although Isiah has been known to make horrible trades so there is always hope. He just isnt good enough on the court to outweigh the crap off of it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Copper said:


> Although Isiah has been known to make horrible trades so there is always hope.



haha so true. Isiah Thomas has killed the New York Knicks


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe Minnesota (for Marko Jaric straight up)... Or a three-team idea:

Cleveland trade Ilgauskas to Indiana;
Minnesota trade Marko Jaric to Cleveland;
Indiana trade Jeff Foster to Cleveland and SJax to Minnesota;

Cleveland may be willing to do because they can use Varejao as their C of the future and because they need another PG;

Indy get in Ilgauskas a true C, I think that he can fit well with this team.

Minnesota can use SJax to came off the bench with scoring...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

How about Jackson and Saras for Joe Smith and Earl Boykins


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Jackson and a 1st for Gerald Wallace. :-( Oh, what I'd do for Gerald Wallace.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> Jackson and a 1st for Gerald Wallace. :-( Oh, what I'd do for Gerald Wallace.


 Not necessary.

-SJax.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Original Quote deleted.

-Sjax
What are you, 10?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

dude...im just playin


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Stephen Jackson for a bag of cheetos...thats the best we could get for him


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Stephen Jackson for a bag of cheetos...thats the best we could get for him


Please stop you 'fanclub'. O'neal is playing great.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Please stop you 'fanclub'. O'neal is playing great.


He can keep the fanclub whether you disagree with it or not. I'm not even going to join it, though, which must seem odd to everyone else.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He can keep the fanclub whether you disagree with it or not. I'm not even going to join it, though, which must seem odd to everyone else.


Nah it was more like, doesn't he see O'neal is playing much better and now he's starting this club? If he really want it it's oke by me. Think it's a bit weird though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Nah it was more like, doesn't he see O'neal is playing much better and now he's starting this club? If he really want it it's oke by me. Think it's a bit weird though.


Well, even though JO is better, he still hasn't proven to be the superstar the team needs. So, I can see why someone would want him traded.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He can keep the fanclub whether you disagree with it or not. I'm not even going to join it, though, which must seem odd to everyone else.


No, I don't find it odd. I've finally figured you out...I think.

But yeah...so much hate on JO still. I would love to see this team w/o him this year, some people just pick odd battles I guess. Let's ship out our best player! Yeah!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Here are his stats so far per game:

18.4 points on 15 shots taken, 9.2 boards, 3 assists, 3.4 blocks...and only 2.9 fouls!

What a horrible player!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Here are his stats so far per game:
> 
> 18.4 points on 15 shots taken, 9.2 boards, 3 assists, 3.4 blocks...and only 2.9 fouls!
> 
> What a horrible player!


Nice, but not a superstar.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Back to Jax...

Yeah I guess we could get something for him...like a game winner.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Nice, but not a superstar.


Superstar or not, wich ain't inportant for me. These stats(and his play lately) are not a sign to trade him. Not at all.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Jermaine is a superstar bottled up. He wants to make sure he's not the only source of scoring. His shots are questionable, while I know he can make the jumpshots, I'd much rather have him posting up.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like this team a lot but I don't like whats happening


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Superstar or not, wich ain't inportant for me. These stats(and his play lately) are not a sign to trade him. Not at all.


Yeah, don't trade him, but we're never going to get to the finals with him as our best player.



> Jermaine is a superstar bottled up.


Agreed.



> He wants to make sure he's not the only source of scoring.


Not agreed. He does what Carlisle tells him to. Last year, he was a lot more selfish, and this year, he isn't.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

okay okay...Jermaine O'neal is the best on the Pacers. No duhh but this team needs a change. i JO just hasnt proved to me that he can take the Pacers to the top of the east without Uncle Reg. Yes he has great stats but look at our record. It isnt horrible but i personally dont think the pacers are that big of a threat. AND...just to make you all happy, JO's gotta go fanclub will no longer exist on bbb.net


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> okay okay...Jermaine O'neal is the best on the Pacers. No duhh but this team needs a change. i JO just hasnt proved to me that he can take the Pacers to the top of the east without Uncle Reg. Yes he has great stats but look at our record. It isnt horrible but i personally dont think the pacers are that big of a threat. AND...just to make you all happy, JO's gotta go fanclub will no longer exist on bbb.net


JO doesn't have to go. Thats a dumb statement.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah, don't trade him, but we're never going to get to the finals with him as our best player.


I disagree. I don't get why people are so hard on this team right now. It's early, and it's a new-look team still trying to get to know how to play together. And Carlisle still hasn't figured out his lineup. We are 9-7, we still have plenty of season ahead. I like this team, I really do and I think it has a lot of potential, but it's not a finished product yet. Give it a few more games, I think we are going to have a great year. The Pistons aren't nearly as scary, and neither are the heat. I have faith.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I disagree. I don't get why people are so hard on this team right now. It's early, and it's a new-look team still trying to get to know how to play together. And Carlisle still hasn't figured out his lineup. We are 9-7, we still have plenty of season ahead. I like this team, I really do and I think it has a lot of potential, but it's not a finished product yet. Give it a few more games, I think we are going to have a great year. The Pistons aren't nearly as scary, and neither are the heat. I have faith.


True, the East is very weak right now, but all these other teams need to gel, also, and the Heat still have to get Shaq back. The team is nice, but we don't have the superstar(s) teams need to get to the finals. Jermaine O'Neal is not it, and unless Danny Granger buds into a superstar, we're not going to get it. I'm starting to think Granger won't be much better than the Josh Howard/Tayshaun Prince-type player, also.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> I disagree. I don't get why people are so hard on this team right now. It's early, and it's a new-look team still trying to get to know how to play together. And Carlisle still hasn't figured out his lineup. We are 9-7, we still have plenty of season ahead. I like this team, I really do and I think it has a lot of potential, but it's not a finished product yet. Give it a few more games, I think we are going to have a great year. The Pistons aren't nearly as scary, and neither are the heat. I have faith.


Once again, I agree with you. Like always.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> I disagree. I don't get why people are so hard on this team right now. It's early, and it's a new-look team still trying to get to know how to play together. And Carlisle still hasn't figured out his lineup. We are 9-7, we still have plenty of season ahead. I like this team, I really do and I think it has a lot of potential, but it's not a finished product yet. Give it a few more games, I think we are going to have a great year. The Pistons aren't nearly as scary, and neither are the heat. I have faith.




Good post...:cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> True, the East is very weak right now, but all these other teams need to gel, also, and the Heat still have to get Shaq back. The team is nice, but we don't have the superstar(s) teams need to get to the finals. Jermaine O'Neal is not it, and unless Danny Granger buds into a superstar, we're not going to get it. I'm starting to think Granger won't be much better than the Josh Howard/Tayshaun Prince-type player, also.



I've seen plenty out of O'Neal/Harrington to be willing to call that an almost superstar level, all it needs is consistancy. Look at Harrington/O'Neal in the last game. Harrington had 28, O'Neal had 20. If they can keep playing at that level where they are both scoring, that's a pretty good combo. If JO stays around 20/10 with his blocking, and Harrington keeps scoring, that's a good combo. Don't underestimate them, they have great chemistry together and I think this team in general is developing a good chemistry.

As it stands right now, there is no team in the east that I would say we could not beat in a 7 game series. We are young, athletic, and are developing a better team game. The real question is whether or not we can keep Tinsley/O'Neal healthy. If the answer is no...then no I don't think we'll be a team good enough for the finals...but if they can stay healthy...the future could be very bright.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I've seen plenty out of O'Neal/Harrington to be willing to call that an almost superstar level, all it needs is consistancy.


Neither are superstars, and Harrington isn't close. While it could be a nice combination, especially with Tinsley at the point, Al Harrington has been really inconsistent this year, and O'Neal isn't enough of a threat in the post.



> Look at Harrington/O'Neal in the last game. Harrington had 28, O'Neal had 20. If they can keep playing at that level where they are both scoring, that's a pretty good combo.


It is, but it's not that great.



> If JO stays around 20/10 with his blocking, and Harrington keeps scoring, that's a good combo.


Except Harrington is not a 28 ppg scorer. He might get that a few times, but his games with so many fewer points hurt a lot.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the denver nuggets would be interested in Stephen Jackson

Jackson is tradable........ you just have to decide what you want for him.

cpawfan's proposal makes sense... assuming the front office can talk Karl into parting with Boykins.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Neither are superstars, and Harrington isn't close. While it could be a nice combination, especially with Tinsley at the point, Al Harrington has been really inconsistent this year, and O'Neal isn't enough of a threat in the post.


While Harrington may not be that consistant so far as far as his scoring totals go..he has been extremely consistant from downtown, as he is shooting 7th best in the league from downtown at 55.9 percent...extremely good. He's gone for 32 points twice, and he's been in the 20's three times including the 28 in the last game, and high teens plenty. 





> It is, but it's not that great.


If Harrington and O'Neal keep playing at the same level, heck I think they'll eventually be getting better stats...you will be hard pressed to find a better PF/SF combo in the league. There may be a few..but not many. That's pretty great to me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> While Harrington may not be that consistant so far as far as his scoring totals go..he has been extremely consistant from downtown, as he is shooting 7th best in the league from downtown at 55.9 percent...extremely good. He's gone for 32 points twice, and he's been in the 20's three times including the 28 in the last game, and high teens plenty.


And the other games...yuck.



> If Harrington and O'Neal keep playing at the same level, heck I think they'll eventually be getting better stats...


Same level? This is just 1-2 games, and like the first time they've played that well together all year.



> you will be hard pressed to find a better PF/SF combo in the league.


Al Harrington's played two games at SF and suddenly that's his position? They've only just now become a combo in the first place.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> Neither are superstars, and Harrington isn't close. While it could be a nice combination, especially with Tinsley at the point, Al Harrington has been really inconsistent this year, and O'Neal isn't enough of a threat in the post.



agreed


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I dont like to get all down on the pacers but there missing a solid SG. Jackson and Daniels are fine but....there not consistent ESPECIALLY Jackson. If Tinsley and O'neal can stay healthy and play their best i see this team as a beast in the East. Harrington also has to play his best and if Foster can still be Mr.Rebounds this team can make it to the East Finals again...alot of ifs though


----------

